# what r ppl breeding these days



## denski83 (Feb 27, 2009)

hi all not been on in a while. not had reps for a good year or so. looking to start bac up. jst in interest what all u guys r breeding. need some ideas

cheers :2thumb:


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

if you go through the classifieds on here you with be able to pick out all the common stuff in about 10 min royals boas hoggies are the most common


----------



## denski83 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I stopped breeding three years a go. Mainly bred Chamelons, Cresties, Gargoyle Gecko's and the like.


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

Yeah most common stuff is being done to death, dwarf retics look like a good bet though.

If money was no object I would 100% buy an adult pair of Olive Pythons, what an under rated snake!


----------

